# Asbestos in Stucco Ceiling?



## RCGA (Mar 13, 2013)

Just moved into a house (built in 1967 in Atlantic Canada) that had a stucco ceiling throughout. Not really thinking, I scraped off the high spots and drywalled over it. 

Now I'm thinking there may have been asbestos in the stucco. I have no idea why, but the more I read, the more worrisome I become. 

The stucco looks like this:

http://www.superiorceilingrepairs.com/pb/wp_0088b8b7/images/img167374aa6ba9c93234.jpg

So to me, this looks just like someone used plaster.

Any ideas?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Stucco is used outside.
Just looks like plaster or drywall texture to me.
Little late now to be worried about it.
Most of the Asbestos was used in Pop Corn type thextures.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

So you dry walled over it? No big deal. here is the jist of asbestos. it has to be desturbed i.e. busted up and dust in the air to be a problem and that is just plaster. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

A lot of textured ceilings in that era used asbestos. You are in Canada, home to plenty of asbestos mines. It's a little late for worry at this point, but if you ever tear down any ceilings, you may want to have it tested and act appropriately.


----------

